# Really starting to doubt myself.



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Took the 9 yr old out kicking brush piles for the 4th time this year. It has been a while so I expected to be a little slow getting back into the swing, but after seeing a couple guys go through the same area the boy and I hit an hour prior and shoot off several rounds I am for sure discouraged... What am I doing wrong?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, you guys really dropped the ball on this one... I was looking for some encouragement. Good thing the kid and I bagged out last weekend.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

tagged out on public land? if so your the man!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

No it was private land, near some train tracks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

oh i know that spot lol did you take a fishslim style picture with some ambiguous land mark? lol


----------



## TIN_KNOCKER (Nov 15, 2005)

Try walking slow and stop and pause quite often. That always seems to work for me. When you stop it makes them real nervous and that's usually when they take off and run.


----------

